# How to dertermine the height and width of web page



## cantes903 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey all! I need to determine the height and width of a web page for an iframe. Can you help? http://showtime.0moola.com/announcement.html


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

That page is based on percentages, pick a width that looks best to you. As for the height, that will probably vary from one browser to the next. Maybe someone can give you a good educated guess...


----------

